# Civil PE Exam



## gorgeous (Aug 2, 2011)

Will someone please inform me about what is the best review material to prepare for environmental and water resources breath module for the Civil PE Exam. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmparri3 (Aug 4, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Will someone please inform me about what is the best review material to prepare for environmental and water resources breath module for the Civil PE Exam. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Work through the breadth problems in the WR/E 6-minute solutions book and the WR/E breadth problems in the latest edition of the NCEES problems book. FYI, the NCEES book lumps all breadth problems together. Working through these problems will familiarize you with the appropriate sections of the CERM and prepare you well.

For the AM portion of the exam, you probably won't see any environmental questions. It took me three attempts to pass and that's what I would expect. This exam is all about solving problems, so the more appropriate ones you study, the better off you'll be.

The 6-minute solutions problems are slightly harder than the exam problems and the NCEES problems are similar in difficulty to the exam problems.


----------

